# Hog dog quotas



## Coon Dog (Aug 27, 2015)

Who all putting in for pine log and coppers creek me and my crowd hope to get drawed. And run our dogs. Does anyone no how many priority points it would take we got some banked thanks


----------



## Beaudeane (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anybody know if u can put in for those or adult/child hunts besides regular deer quota hunts? If rejected, do u get a separate set of points to use the next year or how does that work? I've never put in for anything but quota deer hunts so my ignorance cup is running over on this. Is it same points with gator quotas also?


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 28, 2015)

Coon Dog said:


> Who all putting in for pine log and coppers creek me and my crowd hope to get drawed. And run our dogs. Does anyone no how many priority points it would take we got some banked thanks



Coondog if it was like it was last yr I believe there was more non dog hunters signed up and got picked than actual dog owners. There were a couple on here that got picked and was looking for someone with dogs.


----------



## Coon Dog (Aug 28, 2015)

sghoghunter said:


> Coondog if it was like it was last yr I believe there was more non dog hunters signed up and got picked than actual dog owners. There were a couple on here that got picked and was looking for someone with dogs.


 well with that said if no one in my crowd gets picked and someone gets drawed and does not have dogs call me or text 706-969-0813 I got bay dogs and walk in Bulldogs


----------



## Coon Dog (Aug 28, 2015)

Beaudeane said:


> Does anybody know if u can put in for those or adult/child hunts besides regular deer quota hunts? If rejected, do u get a separate set of points to use the next year or how does that work? I've never put in for anything but quota deer hunts so my ignorance cup is running over on this. Is it same points with gator quotas also?


 yes you can put in for deer quota and hog and ac hunts


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 2, 2015)

I got drawed for coopers creek and my dad got drawed for pine log. We both used 2 points !!!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 4, 2015)

Coon Dog said:


> I got drawed for coopers creek and my dad got drawed for pine log. We both used 2 points !!!



Awesome man! Cant wait to see how it goes


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> Awesome man! Cant wait to see how it goes



Thanks I hope to get a few never been on pine log before going to try and take some time out before that hunt and drive over and scout it out


----------



## jap (Sep 9, 2015)

If any one has entered and needs wants dogs I have a kennel full


----------

